# Who have you got frequent flyer miles with?



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

The premise here is: who do you listen to at least once a day? For me, no matter where I'm experimenting at the time, I typically listen to Bach, Scriabin, and Monteverdi over the course of a day.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Are voices allowed also?


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

J.S. Bach comes the closest, for me, to an everyday listen. 

There's no composer who's, for me, an obbligatory daily listen and I don't understand why there would be for anyone except for those poor souls with a highly limited selection (say, 1 to 5) available to them.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Tends to vary according to buyings, but these days in particular Monteverdi, Myaskovsky, Scelsi, Keuris, Schütz, Genzmer, Händel, Sorabji etudes and Feinberg as a composer. But not on a daily basis.

Among the biggest names heard most regularly, Bach, Mozart, Beethoven, Schubert, Bruckner, Mahler, Sibelius, Nielsen, Shosty.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Pugg said:


> Are voices allowed also?


Not if we have in interest in preserving our sanity, friend.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

At least once a day? Nobody.

Unless we're allowed to include random play, there's no composer I'm certain to listen to once a _month_.


----------



## kartikeys (Mar 16, 2013)

I hum. Or they choose to come to mind. 
Like Eroica Movement four, or a Schubert piece.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

Nereffid said:


> At least once a day? Nobody.
> 
> Unless we're allowed to include random play, there's no composer I'm certain to listen to once a _month_.


Geez, I'd be pining for my favorites like a chain smoker who quit the day before, if I hadn't listened to them in that long.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Nereffid said:


> At least once a day? Nobody.
> 
> Unless we're allowed to include random play, there's no composer I'm certain to listen to once a _month_.


This for me as well.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Lukecash12 said:


> Not if we have in interest in preserving our sanity, friend.


Okay, it's your topic so I obey 

Mozart, at last 5 days in a week :tiphat:


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

J. S. Bach. A very rare day that I don't listen to something of his. I usually play some as well.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Not every day, but I suppose Beethoven comes the closest for me. The thing is I don't want to overplay him or anyone else as did Dvorak so many years / decades ago. I'm still a little burnt out on Dvorak.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Nereffid said:


> At least once a day? Nobody.
> 
> Unless we're allowed to include random play, there's no composer I'm certain to listen to once a _month_.





Art Rock said:


> This for me as well.


Me as well. Just too many composers in my rotation, not to mention all the non-Classical balls in the air.


----------



## isorhythm (Jan 2, 2015)

Bach and Mozart. Everyone else comes in waves, they're constant.


----------



## Richard8655 (Feb 19, 2016)

A day without Handel is a day without joy. Already racked up enough with him for R/T to Hawaii.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach gets some playing time every day, usually solo keyboard.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

Nereffid said:


> At least once a day? Nobody.
> 
> Unless we're allowed to include random play, there's no composer I'm certain to listen to once a _month_.


Me as well. My listening time is limited and there are too many composers to enjoy.


----------

